# Sena UD100-G03 (USB Bluetooth adapter)



## ogogon (Dec 1, 2022)

Colleagues, please tell me whether this USB adapter (Sena UD100-G03) will work with FreeBSD?

Unfortunately, I don't know what kind of chip it uses, but it is possible that someone uses it or tried to use it.

I would appreciate some factual information,
Ogogon.


----------

